# IVF not funded on NHS in my area ?!



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I had my 1st fertility apt today and I was told I may need to consider IVF eventually (long story). Anyway, my cons told me that there is NO funding on the NHS in Exeter for IVF treatment and if I wanted it it's £2,000 per go!!  
didnt ask about a waiting list, was too shocked that you dont get any free go's?

I thought you could have 2 go's before having to pay ?! 
Anyone know the rules etc...    
Thanks in advance.  Jo xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm the same.  I am in Hampshire.  I guess it's the NHS postcode lottery that we hear about.  I am just starting my first IVF and have had to pay £2800 for it, and will be similar for every cycle.  The waiting list was pretty much non existant though which is good.

Best of luck!


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

We're the same as too young for NHS, despite wife's endo problems.  Appealed through GP, endo consultant and MP all to no avail apart from massive stress levels.

We decided therefore to have 1 private go 10 mins from where we live.  Costs £2400 + scans (1st scan £80) + drugs.  No waiting list.  V. friendly.  V. positive.

Wife starts suppressant injections tomorrow. 

We are really nervous.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck to you and your wife L1!!

I just started stimming yesterday, so am a little ahead you you.  We are both still nervous too, so I think it's only natural   Keep up the positive thinking, this WILL work!


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good luck Witters! I think you women are amazing going through all those injections!

We think of wife's twin sister who has similar medical history.  Her 1st IVF worked and she has a beautiful daughter.


----------



## kerridge4 (Jun 11, 2005)

hi i know how you feel too, i live in hampshire and was also told there was nothing else i could have done and would need IVF, but should wait until april as the rules would be changing, so we waited and in april we were then told there was no funding in the hampshire or isle of wight areas ! i dont know wot to do as i dont think we will ever be able to afford to go private! i am lucky as i do have a 9yr old son from a previous relationship but its not the same i long for a child with my husband. and i feel useless because i cant give him one !!!! thanx lana


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies
The postcode lottery was supposed to end on the 1st April this year when the NICE guidelines came into force but as we are finding out this is not the case, your local PCT is now in essence breaking the law by not offering you at least one free cycle of IVF, they do of course have various rules regarding acceptance, most of them are age (below 40 some are below 35) FSH levels, no previous children, etc (you know all the ususal criterias) 
I too am in Hampshire and my PCT is just   
even trying to speak to someone there who is aware of the NICE guidelines is more difficult than climbing Mount Everest with no oxygen  
I swear they act dumb just to get rid of you, I asked my GP 3 months ago to find out how to get on a waiting list and still have heard nothing   and I have been routinely phoning the pct to try and get answers myself, I even phoned NHS Direct to get them to find out for me, they sent me loads of info about IVF but could not find out anything about waiting lists.

Providing you are entitled to get treatment then keep on at them, we all pay into the NHS and its about time you get something back.
Dydie xxxxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me butting in on this. I too have been told that There's no free IVF on the NHS in my area but my GP has agreed to fund the drugs for one go. It's always worth asking as some GPs don't offfer it unless you ask. I got a copy of the prescription from my clinic and she then wrote me an NHS prescription for all the drugs I need and all I had to pay at Boots was the prescription charge of £6 something. I'm usually on a high dose of Puregon an this saved me at least £1000+. Clinics usually overprescribe to make sure you have enough so this will probably last me for a 2 cycle, hope I don't need it though  

Good luck everyone.

Sushi


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

L1 said:


> We're the same as too young for NHS, despite wife's endo problems. Appealed through GP, endo consultant and MP all to no avail apart from massive stress levels.
> 
> We decided therefore to have 1 private go 10 mins from where we live. Costs £2400 + scans (1st scan £80) + drugs. No waiting list. V. friendly. V. positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb P said:


> Deb P's other half here!!!!
> You have gone down the same lines as we have,letters to our PCT and head of directors ect.
> All to no avail,my dw also has endo stage 4 and we were told the only way we can conceive is through ivf,only to be told the NHS waiting list is 3 years long this made me very angry  and we were then backed into a corner to self fund.
> DW has been told that her endo is that bad she will have to have a hysterectomy in a couple of years.
> I am no in the process of selling my car to fund the next treatment,this subject makes me very angry,we are not after freebies just fairness


Hi Deb P's other half. Sorry to hear about Deb P and that your ivf didn't work. I well understand where you're coming from. From my interpretation of the NICE guidelines, its people like you who ought to be getting the free IVF treatment on health grounds above all other considerations; but its not the way they're being implemented.  It makes me mad not just that we missed out, but reading about the other couples on here, I feel for you.

I really have to wish you all the best with the next go. I don't know if it will help but my wife for the month leading up to starting the drugs had been having reflexology and acupuncture to help relax to stimulate the ovaries. Its too early to say if for the latter it has been successful, but it has helped enormoulsy with relaxation. The stress of knowing this is it, our only chance to do ivf is incredible.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi - For any of you ladies in Hampshire I too had the same problems, I contacted the PCT directly and they still said no funding would be available, I then went back to them and my gp to ask if they could fund the drugs - still said no. I was so   after 2 years of empty promises. Anyway I have now managed to fund my first cycle, my day 19 is next thursday at wessex.

Good luck with the funding everyone


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

L1 said:


> Deb P said:
> 
> 
> > Deb P's other half here!!!!
> ...


Deb P's other half here!!!
Thankyou for your reply L1.
What gets me as some of us on here before have mentioned that if women complain about the size of there boobs(to small to big)and it is affecting them emotionally they can get a boob job on the NHS approx £3,000.
Well what is IVF then, just a stroll in the park.
If having to fertility isn't stressing enough,to have your own child then what is!!!.
On the whole the service the NHS provides is good,but it is just seems to be run like business,with patient care running below par sometimes.
If we lived else were we would be paying alot more for our healthcare than what we pay in Nat insurance.
Sorry to go on like a tramps over coat,it just gets me mad .
I have also read some were else about reflexology but the trouble is Dw doesn't like anybody going near her feet.
We are hopefully going to have a little breakaway before the next treatment and another break in the 2ww.
Just depends on the money situation.
And how's it going with yourself L1 i think we have chatted before in the mens room.How are you finding the whole process.


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi DebPs other half!

Wiggy is doing the injections, getting me to double check the amount (after a little scare a few days ago) and supplying her with a cold compress and cotton pad  and having our little Bichon dog watching (so cute that when she pulled the needle out yesterday he climbed up to her to give her a lick as he too hates needles!).  She had a scan on Friday and all appears to be going well, although her lining was quite thick for the date.  And I've paid the bill too so no problems there (surprised you pay in advance but they won't do e/c if bill not paid 14 days before) ...
I'm feeling confident and reassure her but she's having some doubts and feeling depressed (well she always does this time of month anyway) ...
I've taken some time off work in a couple of weeks so we're going to Hampton Court flower show and doing other things so she's not alone and hopefully enjoying herself. 

I am secretly scared about my role on the day as some of the stories about cleaners trying to get in the room are enough to put you right off!


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello,

I've been 7yrs ttc (3m/c) and 5yrs receiving different treatments including 4 negative iui cycles (self funded).
We cannot afford IVF which would have been the logical next step a long time ago. I waited for 2 yrs after the announcement in August 2003 because I thought for once I had some hope . In April we discovered that our PCT would be ignoring the NICE guidelines and because i turn 40 in a few weeks I feel my only chance has gone.

We wrote to our MP and he's been brilliant. My letter is now with Patricia Hewitt and we are waiting for her reply.
Fingers crossed.Even if it is too late for me I hope that maybe the government may do something (afterall it was their initiative) and that it will help others.

All the best to you all, Babydust wishes,

Luv,
g


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

g said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been 7yrs ttc (3m/c) and 5yrs receiving different treatments including 4 negative iui cycles (self funded).
> We cannot afford IVF which would have been the logical next step a long time ago. I waited for 2 yrs after the announcement in August 2003 because I thought for once I had some hope . In April we discovered that our PCT would be ignoring the NICE guidelines and because i turn 40 in a few weeks I feel my only chance has gone.
> ...


Good luck G!
Going through your MP is definately right. My MP was brilliant too and complained to the PCT about their interpretation of guidelines and about sending wrong letters out. Before the election she also had moaned to her fellow minister about the postcode lottery being worse than ever before. I wonder what will happen. Even some sort of compromise where the NHS pay for the procedure but you pay entire cost of drugs would be better.

I feel for those of us who haven't got the "promised" NHS funding, we must make it easier for more people with the same fertility problems ...


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

L1 said:


> Hi DebPs other half!
> 
> Wiggy is doing the injections, getting me to double check the amount (after a little scare a few days ago) and supplying her with a cold compress and cotton pad and having our little Bichon dog watching (so cute that when she pulled the needle out yesterday he climbed up to her to give her a lick as he too hates needles!). She had a scan on Friday and all appears to be going well, although her lining was quite thick for the date. And I've paid the bill too so no problems there (surprised you pay in advance but they won't do e/c if bill not paid 14 days before) ...
> I'm feeling confident and reassure her but she's having some doubts and feeling depressed (well she always does this time of month anyway) ...
> ...


Deb P's other half here!!!
How do L1.
I remember our conversations now, has Wiggey got another job yet.
Thames Valley is'nt that were you are going for your treatment.
Well what can i say about the bit that you do,well you are under a lot of pressure to perform that day.
I was taken to a room in the Hewitt center in Liverpool to do my little bit but our clinic is in Chester,I wont go into to much detail, but i would take some material of your own if you know what i mean  as they had there own stuff but  ehh well ehh pooh!.
All as i can say is that just chill and focus on the job in hand ,nobody will be entering the room trust me.
Then thats it,nothing really to it compared to what the women go through 
You will be fine,if you have to drive on the day get some body to give you a lift to the clinic it's much better and you will be more relaxed when you get there.
Jon P. 
Think of how many fellas go through this process every week.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi,

Just thought I'd join in on the funding front.  There is a not very well know "Third Way".  It is called Self Funding.  I notice that information about it is not in this year's HFEA book but it was in last years so maybe it doesn't exsist any more.  

I haven't self funded myself but I researched it earlier this year.  Apparently you apply to the individual clinic for self funded tx.  If you are given self funding you pay the cost that the NHS charges for tx.  So basically you are getting tx for less.  The difference between wholesale and retail.  

I hope this little bit of info helps.

BTW, good luck g with your MP helping you out.

Almamay


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!! 
Sorry you have lost me a little there we have "self funded" on our first go i dont understand the wholesale and retail bit .
I'm hard work,i know


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm confused too. when i said I'd self funded my treatment I just ment I'd paid for it myself .I didn't realise it was a whole new way of getting treatment.

Luv
g


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

g said:


> I'm confused too. when i said I'd self funded my treatment I just ment I'd paid for it myself .I didn't realise it was a whole new way of getting treatment.
> 
> Luv
> g


Deb P's other half here!!! 
Fair do's,it must be that IVF stuff,it must bring on confusion


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry if I'm butting in but was just reading the discussion above about "self-funded" treatment.  I was not eligible for IVF on the NHS due to my age, as we "self-funded" our treatment at an NHS clinic.  It cost us around £2,700 for treatment and drugs.  As far as I am aware, self-funding is just "NHS speak" for people like me who have treatment at an NHS clinic but cover their own costs.  I don't think it's necessarily any cheaper than going to a private clinic, although some private clinics obviously are more expensive than others and therefore self-funding at an NHS-run clinic may therefore be cheaper than treatment at some of the more expensive private clinics.  Hope this helps!  Ellie.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!!! 
Yes your right Ellie.st my DW has just explained it to me.
See we do need you every now and then only joking


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Jocole
I could not have ivf funded as i had a son from a previous relationship i paid privately twice then went ahead with a egg share cycle which was only £250 at my clinic i wish you all the best
luv caz xx


----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb P said:


> Deb P's other half here!!!
> How do L1.
> I remember our conversations now, has Wiggey got another job yet.
> Thames Valley is'nt that were you are going for your treatment.
> ...


Wiggy hasn't decided on a job yet. Her GP signed her off for the entire ivf process from 1st injection so she didn't have to see the b*stards at her ex-work as that would be counterproductive to the relaxation she has been getting! Her Dad may have afternoon reception temping work for her if ivf successful, otherwise she is thinking of maybe going to university next year to become a nurse, and trying to get some temping work until then. I've told her the decision is hers as all I want is for her to be happy.

Re. the male role stuff I'm sure there'll be no problems! I'll drive there as its only a short car journey around Pinewood studios ...


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Hope you dont mind me replying on this thread.  I too live in Hampshire and have been told no IVF on NHS after numerous letters to PCT's and MP's etc.  Basically I have been told by the government it is the responsibility of the PCT to hand out the money but the PCThave said they get the money from the government and they say there is no money and any that becomes available will be going into better resources      ie cancer treatment etc.  Now I have a laparoscopy booked for 8th July and am hoping they will be able to unblock my tubes because me and DH certainly cant afford  the £3-4000 we have been quoted for IVF privately   . Basically I have been fobbed off the same as a lot of people.  Maybe we should boycott Tony Blair whilst he is having his fish and chip supper one evening  

Ruby


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 
You can get fertility treatment cheaper than that if you look around.
If you can find the money have a good hunt around.


----------

